# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Private blood testing in Canada?

## blacksmoke

Anyone know where to go in the Vancouver area? I can't seem to find anything on the Internet. I'm trying to avoid a natural path or anti aging clinic if I can.

----------


## blacksmoke

Anybody?

----------


## Tlee8769

Why are you so set on Private testing?

----------


## blacksmoke

I'm waiting to see an endo in august and want all my tests done before I go to save myself a lot of time.

----------

